# slow flow baby



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

Having trouble with newly bought second hand gaggia baby dose. Apparently only used a handful of times supposedly. Although when I took off the housing there was a piece of plastic already broken off







. Anyway the problem is the machine stopped flowing through the showerhead after back flushing. The steam wand works fine with hot water and steam. I am a novice with coffee machines but I tried taking it apart, just to attempt to clean it as I had seen suggested on other theads. Anyhow I could not find any blockages any ideas of what I could do? I have taken a couple of pics..


















Cheers


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, its the solenoid valve that is blocked. the black box on the left. remove the two fixing bolts 4mm allen key. remove the fastening screw and take the black coil off. then 14mm spanner to unscrew the valve. you will need a paper clip and push through the centre hole. flush with water to make sure blockage gone. you will be working fine again. regards


----------



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for your reply, I have performed unblocking of the solenoid valve as you describe. I didn't find the center hole to be blocked also I unkinked the black hose too but still no luck. I am still getting hot water as normal through the steam wand. Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, firstly, when you press the coffee button can you hear a click from inside the machine, if so the solenoid is working and a blockage is the problem, if not the solenoid is faulty. try removing the shower disc and plate and check that scale has not blocked the outlet. there should be a small hole in the brew head for outlet.any more help just ask. good luck regards Mark


----------



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi mark,

I didn't see any scale in the shower head, I took it apart and poked a hair clip into the hole. Please can you advise if there is anything more I can do?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

mi, if you can hear the click when pressing the coffee button, it seems the solenoid has blocked again, take off the solenoid again and split down.put your thumb over the lefthand outlet and blow through. make sure any debris is gone, also clean any debris from the boiler. good luck


----------

